# Curved Roof Shop



## SteveM (Sep 24, 2014)

My, new to me, shop is approx 30x50. The walls go up straight about 7-8 ft then radius approx 16 ft to the top. I think I want to frame the side walls 8ft with batt insulation and have foam blown on the remainder. Does anyone know of a source for fasteners to suspend lighting and electrical. I've googled a couple different queries without success so maybe someone has already been down this path? Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## JimDawson (Sep 24, 2014)

If there any kind of flanges that you can grab onto, there are little C-clamp type hangers available made just for that purpose.  Normally they are threaded for all-thread hanger bolts or eye bolts.  I think I have seen them at Home Depot.  Here is a link to the McMaster page  http://www.mcmaster.com/#i-beam-hangers/=tv79iq


----------



## jwp256 (Sep 27, 2014)

I have a shop building similar to yours.  I cut off about 5 inch sections of galvanized steel stud and drilled a hole in the narrow edge of the stud section and used the existing shop wall bolts to bolt the section to the building.  This lets me stand off 4 inches from the wall for attaching conduit using regular conduit clips.  You can then insert insulation between the wall and the conduit.  It's a little work but it does works.  I looked and couldn't find any couldn't find any fasteners either, so I made my own.


----------



## GA Gyro (Sep 27, 2014)

Spray foam is expensive, however a GREAT insulator.  The product is gaining acceptance in home-building, it is sprayed on the bottom side of the roof rafters and decking.  The advantages are total infiltration (air) sealing.  The dis-advantages are: If you foam the whole building, it will become 'stale' inside.  BPI (Building Performance Institute) recommends an air change ever 4-5 hours, min 4 per 24 hour day.  In residential construction, we find that foaming the roof, yet doing conventional batts in the walls... offers the best compromise.  

Pictures... or it is not happening... LOL

Sounds like a nice shop.  Have a friend in Florida that has one of those bent sheet metal quonset hut style shop buildings... likes it.


----------



## SteveM (Jun 23, 2015)

Pictures...


----------



## SteveM (Jun 23, 2015)

I'll see if these cause any problem. Seems like every site is a little different on their preferences. Don't want to wear out my welcome


----------



## kvt (Jun 23, 2015)

That reminds me of the old Quonset huts in the military.   Also used on farms a lot.   Can be bad, if you start getting leaks, but lots of room.   The spray in foam is good but it will hid any water leaks that develop and it will start rusting behind it.    The other thing I noticed where is the big door where you can get your equipment in.    That door looks to small.

By the way Nice Building.


----------



## SteveM (Jun 23, 2015)

http://s235.photobucket.com/user/dcmus/media/Hobby20002.jpg.html?sort=3&o=4 I have struggled with pictures the last few days. Am trying to transfer from PC to tablet and it's not been any fun. Please let me know if this works and if I've broken rules please delete


----------



## jim18655 (Jun 23, 2015)

Check Erico/Caddy for fasteners. If they don't have a clip or hanger to do what you need it probably doesn't exist.


----------



## bpratl (Jun 24, 2015)

That is a great looking building , inside and out. 30' x 50' should hold a lot of equipment. I wish that I had half of that size. Bob


----------



## SteveM (Jun 24, 2015)

Thanks Jim! Thanks for looking bpratl, I feel very fortunate.


----------

